# What animal you harvested in this hunting season ?



## Karoojager

*A question to all my S.A. buddies :*

What was you hunting success in this hunting season ?
I know that some of you was to busied in job and not able to hunt in the past hunting period, but some of you was hunting. Please share this experience with a small story or picture with me.

Thank you in advance

Frank


----------



## jcdup

Kudu & Impala for me. Both female--meat only.


----------



## Karoojager

Baie geluk Johann. Seems now you have enough lekker Biltong.
I wish to be able for a meet hunt.

Dankie om te nuus


----------



## jnwright

I had a beter season than last year;

6 Blesbuck(4 with rifle)
Impala Ram
2 Duiker
Bluewildebeest bull
Jackal
3 Warthogs


----------



## jcdup

Karoojager said:


> Baie geluk Johann. Seems now you have enough lekker Biltong.
> I wish to be able for a meet hunt.
> 
> Dankie om te nuus


The day will come


----------



## cloeter

Rifle:
1 x Impala (female)
2 x Warthog (1 female, 1 male)

Bow:
4 x Impala (3 Male, 1 x 23" trophy)
2 x Bluewildebeest (1 Male 27 3/4 ", 1 Female) 
2 x Kudu (1 Male, 1 Female)
1 x Warthog (Female)


----------



## spatan

*I shot with my bow a....*

Blesbuck... a really old one.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Hunting 2009*

Hi Frank,
Two kudu bulls,two impala and a warthog
Philip


----------



## Karoojager

Nice to see that some of you had success and meat in you vrieshok.
Congratulation to all of you mates. I will have a :darkbeer: on you.


----------



## normbates1

1 Impala
1 Blesbok

plenty of missed chances. 

I'm off for another 11 day hunt next weekend.


----------



## Karoojager

Norman,

You are a blissfully man, you had plenty of missed chances more than me.
This year I heard not one blue balla monkey or smelled the bush of South Afrika. 

Ek he heimwee !!!


----------



## za_boy

2 warthog
1 blesbuck
1 bushpig


----------



## Karoojager

Wow,a Bushpig , this is my dream !!!

Congratulation !!!!


----------



## S2wham

Springbok...........first buck ever 
July 2009


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

This year I have had...

Impala Rams 4
European Wild Boar 5
Blesbuck 9
Bushbuck 2 one which is 17 1/2"
Fallow Deer 1
Blue Wildebeest 2
Duiker 2
Kudu Bulls 2
Vervet Monkeys 2
Baboon 1
Warthog 1


----------



## Bushkey

Frank between me Heidi and little Bos.

4x Duiker of which 2x was Rowland
3x Bushbuck of which one was Rowland
5x Blesbok
1x White Blesbok
3x Wildebeest
2x Impala
12x problem causing Vervet


And like some body els said, missed chances, one on an Eland and one on a Bushpig.


----------



## Karoojager

This year I have had...

Impala Rams 4
European Wild Boar 5
Blesbuck 9
Bushbuck 2 one which is 17 1/2"
Fallow Deer 1
Blue Wildebeest 2
Duiker 2
Kudu Bulls 2
Vervet Monkeys 2
Baboon 1
Warthog 1 

Congratulation Drenalinjunkie8 you are a successful hunter

Frank between me Heidi and little Bos.

4x Duiker of which 2x was Rowland
3x Bushbuck of which one was Rowland
5x Blesbok
1x White Blesbok
3x Wildebeest
2x Impala
12x problem causing Vervet


And like some body els said, missed chances, one on an Eland and one on a Bushpig. 

I am green of envy by so much success of the whole family Bossie.
My congratulation to you all, you are every day in my mind !!


----------



## yellowfin1

*planning a trip*

Where do you guys recomend a poor hunter to get the best value for hard earned money in Africa.


----------



## impacthunt

this year only two impala ewes but at least there is still one hunt in dec


----------



## winzo

8 x Buffalo
4 x warthog
1 x eland
16 x impala
2 x wildebeest
1 x donkey


----------



## SAHUNT

winzo said:


> 8 x buffalo
> 4 x warthog
> 1 x eland
> 16 x impala
> 2 x wildebeest
> 1 x donkey


what ??????


----------



## Deserthuntr

*Hunt 2009*



winzo said:


> 8 x Buffalo
> 1 x donkey


Good grief. You must share your experiences with us some day! With what setup do you hunt your Buff?

Only shot one Gemsbok and one warthog this year with the bow. 2 Gemsbok with rifle.


----------



## impacthunt

winzo said:


> 8 x buffalo
> 4 x warthog
> 1 x eland
> 16 x impala
> 2 x wildebeest
> 1 x donkey


damn !!!! ??????
Photos please ?


----------



## SAHUNT

impacthunt said:


> damn !!!! ??????
> Photos please ?


Especially of the donkey


----------



## cmitch

*My record*

I took the following animals :

Rifle :
12 Blue wildebeest
2 Impala
2 Springbuck
16" Warthog

Bow
1 Bluewildebeest
1 Zebra

With tranquilizers:
5 Tsessebe
4 Sable
3 Gemsbuck
5 Hartman Zebra
4 Waterbuck
etc
etc
etc

With no buffalo or donkeys ......


----------



## jnwright

winzo said:


> 8 x Buffalo
> 4 x warthog
> 1 x eland
> 16 x impala
> 2 x wildebeest
> 1 x donkey


I was not aware you get African bow hunting games for Nintendo Wii:dontknow:


----------



## normbates1

Rug or shoulder mount on the donkey?


----------



## Karoojager

cmitch said:


> I took the following animals :
> 
> Rifle :
> 12 Blue wildebeest
> 2 Impala
> 2 Springbuck
> 16" Warthog
> 
> Bow
> 1 Bluewildebeest
> 1 Zebra
> 
> With tranquilizers:
> 5 Tsessebe
> 4 Sable
> 3 Gemsbuck
> 5 Hartman Zebra
> 4 Waterbuck
> etc
> etc
> etc
> 
> With no buffalo or donkeys ......


Baie geluck Corne :thumbs_up


----------



## impacthunt

baie nice cmitch


----------



## Bushkey

cmitch said:


> I took the following animals :
> 
> Rifle :
> 12 Blue wildebeest
> 2 Impala
> 2 Springbuck
> 16" Warthog
> 
> Bow
> 1 Bluewildebeest
> 1 Zebra
> 
> With tranquilizers:
> 5 Tsessebe
> 4 Sable
> 3 Gemsbuck
> 5 Hartman Zebra
> 4 Waterbuck
> etc
> etc
> etc
> 
> With no buffalo or donkeys ......


Gelukige Bliksem :teeth:


----------



## christobotha

Springbuck, Blesbuck, Warthog & Bushpig .


----------



## christiaan

I hunted
1 Gemsbok
3 baboon
6 Worthog
2 Bluewildebees
2 Rabbits lol
Im not done for this year going to Komatipoort this weekend to shoot a Buff will keep you guys posted and post some pics


----------



## Karoojager

I hold my thumbs for you Christiaan !!!


----------



## StickFlicker AZ

When I was there last year I was tempted every day to take a donkey or two!! If they didn't belong to the tracker that was with me....boy were they irritating!!


----------



## WahooJim

*2009 Harvests*

First time RSA bowhunter from Oklahoma. Hunted the Northern Cape in August and took 2 gemsbok bulls, one kudu bull, eland cow, blue wildebeest and a really nice waterbuck bull. Can't wait to come back.


----------



## daretobowhunt

Don't know how you guys do it!? My Harvester must be to slow,I once picked up a bushpig in the corn, not much left when he came out the other side. What model are you guys running?(I need a fast one)


----------



## mwhuntun

*Fast Harvester*

Yes mine is also to slow to catch up onto any of the species mentioned by the members. I usually have to go out and HUNT and KILL the animals by some means. I always thought harvesting was for vegetarian crops and fields. No I am a carnivore and just like you Lammie, I have to go out and KILL my animals with my bow. HA HA

Wonder whats te speed of this new John Deere 2010 model Harvester???:wink:


----------



## Bushkey

Eish!! Ek boer met Avo's, hier pluk ons met die hand.


----------



## old jim

Are baboons good to eat? Most game taken here is supposed to be eaten, is it
that way in Africa? Regards, Old Jim


----------



## impacthunt

i dont think problem animals like baboon and jackal fall under that ?
lets year what the other okes say


----------



## Bushkey

Yes, they fall under the problem animal category.


----------



## winzo

normbates1 said:


> Rug or shoulder mount on the donkey?


Full mount.....come on...how could I do anything less?????


----------

